# JTable mit fester Zeilenanzahl ausfüllend in JScrollPane integrieren



## weida (5. Mrz 2011)

Moin!
Mittlerweile habe ich mich schon im Internet totgesucht und leider keine Antwort gefunden.

Folgendes Problem:
Ich habe folgende Hierarchie an Komponenten/Containern
-->JFrame(BorderLayout)
-->JPanel in der Center-Komponente des jFrames (auch wieder mit BorderLayout)
-->JScrollPane in der Center-Komponente des JPanels
-->JTable in der ScrollPane

Die Zeilenanzahl ist festgelegt und wird sich nicht ändern.
Die JScrollPane füllt den kompletten Center-Bereich des JPanels aus.
Da die JTable aber nur wenige Zeilen hat, endet die JTable "ca in der Mitte" des JScrollPanes.

Ist es möglich, dass sich die Höhe des JTables (bzw der Zeilen) gleichmäßig an die Höhe des JScrollPanes anpasst? Also dass es komplett ausgefüllt ist.

Hier noch der Quelltext von der JScrollpane- und JTable-Komponente.
Leider nicht direkt ausführbar und ob er helfen wird, weiß ich auch nicht. 


```
{
                jTablePanel = new JPanel();
                jTablePanel.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
                getContentPane().add(jTablePanel, BorderLayout.CENTER);
                {
                    String[] columnNames = new String[]{"Spalte1", "Spalte2", "Spalte3", "Spalte4", "Spalte5", "Spalte6", "Spalte7"};
                    final DefaultTableModel tableModel = new DefaultTableModel(columnNames, 9);
                    myTable = new JTable(tableModel);
                    jTablePanel.add(new JScrollPane(myTable), BorderLayout.CENTER);
                }
            }
```


----------



## Enigma228 (6. Mrz 2011)

bau dir mal nen TableCellRenderer und übergib im die Tabellengrösse (ich glaube mit getSize()) und die Anzahl der Spalten und Zeilen

```
public class Renderer extends JLabel implements TableCellRenderer
```
dann Grössen der Labels ausrechnen lassen und getPreferedSize überschreiben..
Habs aber nicht getestet..
Weiss also auch nicht wie es auf Grössenänderungen reagiert..

Nachtrag: so funktioniert es leider nicht..
Siehe unten ist Lösung!!


----------



## Attila (6. Mrz 2011)

```
myTable.setFillsViewportHeight(true);
```

Gruß Attila


----------



## weida (6. Mrz 2011)

```
myTable.setFillsViewportHeight(true);
```

funktioniert leider nicht. Es passiert überhaupt nichts.


----------



## weida (6. Mrz 2011)

Hier noch mal der komplette Quelltext der GUI-Klasse.
Vielleicht kann mir dann besser weiterhelfen?!


```
public class CopyOfMainFrame extends javax.swing.JFrame
{
    private JComboBox _jComboBox;
    private JButton _jButton1;
    private JTable _spieltagsdatenTable;
    private JPanel _jTablePanel;
    private JLabel _jLabel1;
    private JPanel _NorthButtonPanel;
    private JPanel _SouthButtonPanel;
    private JButton _jButton3;
    private JButton _jButton2;

    final DefaultTableModel _tableModel;

    private String[] _columnNames;

    private HoleSpieldaten _spieltagsdaten;

    /**
     * Auto-generated main method to display this JFrame
     */

    public CopyOfMainFrame()
    {
        super();
        _columnNames = new String[] { "Spalte1", "Spalte2", "Spalte3",
                "Spalte4", "Spalte5", "Spalte6", "Spalte7" };
        _tableModel = new DefaultTableModel(_columnNames, 9);
        _spieltagsdaten = new HoleSpieldaten();
        initGUI();
    }

    private void initGUI()
    {
        try
        {
            setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);
            this.setTitle("Tippspiel");
            BorderLayout thisLayout1 = new BorderLayout();
            getContentPane().setLayout(thisLayout1);
            {
                _SouthButtonPanel = new JPanel();
                FlowLayout SouthButtonPanelLayout = new FlowLayout();
                getContentPane().add(_SouthButtonPanel, BorderLayout.SOUTH);
                _SouthButtonPanel.setLayout(SouthButtonPanelLayout);
                {
                    _jButton1 = new JButton();
                    _SouthButtonPanel.add(_jButton1);
                    _jButton1.setText("Tipp abgeben");
                    _jButton1.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(171, 67));
                }
                {
                    _jButton2 = new JButton();
                    _SouthButtonPanel.add(_jButton2);
                    _jButton2.setText("Auswerten");
                    _jButton2.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(171, 67));
                }
                {
                    _jButton3 = new JButton();
                    _SouthButtonPanel.add(_jButton3);
                    _jButton3.setText("Beenden");
                    _jButton3.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(171, 67));
                }
            }
            {
                _NorthButtonPanel = new JPanel();
                FlowLayout NorthButtonPanelLayout = new FlowLayout();
                getContentPane().add(_NorthButtonPanel, BorderLayout.NORTH);
                _NorthButtonPanel.setLayout(NorthButtonPanelLayout);
                {
                    _jLabel1 = new JLabel();
                    _NorthButtonPanel.add(_jLabel1);
                    _jLabel1.setText("Spieltag:");
                }
                {
                    _jComboBox = new JComboBox();
                    _NorthButtonPanel.add(_jComboBox);
                    _jComboBox.addItem("Bitte Spieltag auswaehlen");
                    for (int i = 1; i < 35; i++)
                    {
                        _jComboBox.addItem(i);
                    }
                    setzeActionListenerComboBox();
                }
            }
            {
                _jTablePanel = new JPanel();
                _jTablePanel.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
                getContentPane().add(_jTablePanel, BorderLayout.CENTER);
                {
                    _spieltagsdatenTable = new JTable(_tableModel);
                    _spieltagsdatenTable.setFillsViewportHeight(true);
                    _jTablePanel.add(new JScrollPane(_spieltagsdatenTable),
                            BorderLayout.CENTER);

                }
            }
            pack();
            this.setSize(1000, 400);
            this.setVisible(true);
        }
        catch (Exception e)
        {
            // add your error handling code here
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
```


----------



## Enigma228 (6. Mrz 2011)

Das funktioniert..
sp => Scrollpane
tbl=> Tabelle
und die 20 ist die ungefähre Headerhöhe.
und die 30 ist eine Mindesthöhe einer Zeile


```
/*Zeilenhöhe an Scrollpanegrösse anpassen */
tbl.addComponentListener(new ComponentAdapter() {
	public void componentResized(ComponentEvent e) {
		if(((sp.getHeight() - 20) / tbl.getRowCount())>30){
			tbl.setRowHeight((sp.getHeight() - 20) / tbl.getRowCount());
		}
	}
		
});
```


----------



## weida (6. Mrz 2011)

Müsste ich mir dann nicht mit 


```
sp.getColumnHeader().getHeight();
```

die aktuelle ColumnHeader-Höhe ausgeben lassen können?!

Da bekomm ich aber leider ne NullPointerException


----------



## Enigma228 (6. Mrz 2011)

Warum nimmst du einen Header vom Scrollpane???
Die Tabelle hat doch den Header!!
die ..-2 habe ich eingesetzt, weil sonst sofort die Scrollbar kommt.. 


```
/*Zeilenhöhe an Scrollpanegrösse anpassen */
tbl.addComponentListener(new ComponentAdapter() {
	public void componentResized(ComponentEvent e) {
		if(((sp.getHeight() - 20) / tbl.getRowCount())>30){
			tbl.setRowHeight((sp.getHeight() - tbl.getTableHeader().getHeight()-2) / tbl.getRowCount());
		}
	}
		
});
```

Nachtrag: ..-2 kann manchmal schon zu wenig sein.. musst du halt ausprobieren..


----------

